# Best Megaminx comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 22, 2019)

X-Man Galaxy v2m has long been the best megaminx on the market. However, GAN has released the GAN Megaminx recently. So, which one is the best?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Quber43 (Jul 24, 2019)

In my opinion, the GAN megaminx would be great but i never tried it. It's smaller than other megaminxes, and I have small hands. Also, it has the GES system (obviously) which is very convenient.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## BMcD308 (Jul 24, 2019)

I am not voting, because I have only 2 of the 4 listed puzzles (the V2M and V2LM). But I have pretty big hands (US XL glove size), and even the V2LM feels very small to me. I would love a V2XXLM, I guess. For the adult market in the US, I think GAN made their Megaminx too small. But I'm guessing GAN knows whether adults in the US are the primary purchasers of their puzzles, and they sized it accordingly.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 24, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> I am not voting, because I have only 2 of the 4 listed puzzles (the V2M and V2LM). But I have pretty big hands (US XL glove size), and even the V2LM feels very small to me. I would love a V2XXLM, I guess. For the adult market in the US, I think GAN made their Megaminx too small. But I'm guessing GAN knows whether adults in the US are the primary purchasers of their puzzles, and they sized it accordingly.


Megaminx size comparison
X-Man Galaxy v1: 32mm
X-Man Galaxy v2m: 30.5mm
X-Man Galaxy v2Lm: 31.7mm
GAN Megaminx: 33.0mm
YJ MGC Megaminx: 34.0mm


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 24, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> I am not voting, because I have only 2 of the 4 listed puzzles (the V2M and V2LM). But I have pretty big hands (US XL glove size), and even the V2LM feels very small to me. I would love a V2XXLM, I guess. For the adult market in the US, I think GAN made their Megaminx too small. But I'm guessing GAN knows whether adults in the US are the primary purchasers of their puzzles, and they sized it accordingly.


The YJ MGC Megaminx may suit you since it has a larger size.


----------



## BMcD308 (Jul 25, 2019)

The Cubicle should thank you for your recommendation - I just ordered it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 26, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> The Cubicle should thank you for your recommendation - I just ordered it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

BMcD308 said:


> The Cubicle should thank you for your recommendation - I just ordered it.


Has it arrived to you? Is it large enough for you?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 7, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I have a few megaminxes (megaminxi?) and have found that nothing without ridges suits me. I would take a QiHeng over a magnetic concave Galaxy any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


Megaminxi. I like that.


----------



## BMcD308 (Aug 7, 2019)

I have spent some time with the YJ MGC and the Galaxy V2LM. I prefer the YJ MGC. While the YJ is not much bigger, it feels much bigger, and it does not have as much tendency to make unintentional partial moves when I am holding it. I also prefer its ridges, which are only on the outsides of the corners rather than being all the way around the perimeter of each piece. 

The thing I like most about the Galaxy is that the edge pieces are a little wider right at the edge - they are not as pointy as the edges on the YJ. This makes it seem a little easier to find edge pieces when I am feverishly looking around on the cube for a particular edge.

Take what I say with a grain of salt - it takes me a solid 8 minutes to solve a megaminx, with the bulk of that time spent cursing and looking all over the thing for the piece I need next. When I think about the 27.xx world record solve, I am humbled by the fact that I routinely spend more time than that turning the puzzle in my hands trying to find a single piece that is hidden off on some far away face.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I have a few megaminxes (megaminxi?) and have found that nothing without ridges suits me. I would take a QiHeng over a magnetic concave Galaxy any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


I have a magnetic QiHeng S megaminx. Although I can't really feel the magnets, the puzzle is a lot more stable after magnetization. The chance of making unintentional partial moves is greatly reduced.


BMcD308 said:


> I have spent some time with the YJ MGC and the Galaxy V2LM. I prefer the YJ MGC. While the YJ is not much bigger, it feels much bigger, and it does not have as much tendency to make unintentional partial moves when I am holding it. I also prefer its ridges, which are only on the outsides of the corners rather than being all the way around the perimeter of each piece.
> 
> The thing I like most about the Galaxy is that the edge pieces are a little wider right at the edge - they are not as pointy as the edges on the YJ. This makes it seem a little easier to find edge pieces when I am feverishly looking around on the cube for a particular edge.
> 
> Take what I say with a grain of salt - it takes me a solid 8 minutes to solve a megaminx, with the bulk of that time spent cursing and looking all over the thing for the piece I need next. When I think about the 27.xx world record solve, I am humbled by the fact that I routinely spend more time than that turning the puzzle in my hands trying to find a single piece that is hidden off on some far away face.


Good to hear that you love the YJ MGC Megaminx. Happy cubing!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

Megaminx budget - Yuxin Little Magic v2 Megaminx, QiYi QiHeng S
Megaminx great - YJ MGC Megaminx
Megaminx expert - X-Man Galaxy v2L M, X-Man Galaxy v2 M, GAN Megaminx


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 13, 2019)

I've got the X-man design Lux set, which is handy to try out different grip styles. although it isn't magnetic, it has a great feel and corner cuts way over 45 degrees.


my friend has the qiyi qiheng Megaminx, which for its price I absolutely awesome. it is smooth and buttery, and with magnets it would be a main killer


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I've got the X-man design Lux set, which is handy to try out different grip styles. although it isn't magnetic, it has a great feel and corner cuts way over 45 degrees.
> 
> 
> my friend has the qiyi qiheng Megaminx, which for its price I absolutely awesome. it is smooth and buttery, and with magnets it would be a main killer


I have magnetized my QiHeng S Megaminx with 5*1.5 in the centres, and 4*2 in the edges. I can't feel the click of the magnets, but magnets help a lot on keeping the megaminx in shape. It is quite heavy though.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have magnetized my QiHeng S Megaminx with 5*1.5 in the centres, and 4*2 in the edges. I can't feel the click of the magnets, but magnets help a lot on keeping the megaminx in shape. It is quite heavy though.



Catching was a major problem on the qiyi megaminx, still I firmly believe it is the best budget megaminx, and the best budget option from qiyi


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Catching was a major problem on the qiyi megaminx, still I firmly believe it is the best budget megaminx, and the best budget option from qiyi


Yes. The reverse corner cutting isn't that great.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 13, 2019)

i


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes. The reverse corner cutting isn't that great.[/QUOTE
> it hardly cuts 3 millimetres


----------



## TheCube4226 (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> X-Man Galaxy v2m has long been the best megaminx on the market. However, GAN has released the GAN Megaminx recently. So, which one is the best?


I honestly prefer the turning and magnetic strength on the GAN (I own one). The only problem with it is grip. It has almost a matte finish on the plastic and it lacks ridges which I believe are a massive downfall of the puzzle. However, I still use it as my main on the Galaxy V2M (I have both the sculpted and concave version), MGC Megaminx, and LM


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> i


what do you mean?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> what do you mean?


sorry, I must have accidentally pressed it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0ptOF8JEu4/
YJ new magnetic megaminx?! It looks really cool!
Should it be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have magnetized my QiHeng S Megaminx with 5*1.5 in the centres, and 4*2 in the edges. I can't feel the click of the magnets, but magnets help a lot on keeping the megaminx in shape. It is quite heavy though.


How did you magnetize it, could you include pictures? not the appropriate place to ask but i couldnt find any resources specifically for the magnetization of the qiheng s, im afraid i could ruin my puzzle.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> How did you magnetize it, could you include pictures? not the appropriate place to ask but i couldnt find any resources specifically for the magnetization of the qiheng s, im afraid i could ruin my puzzle.


It needs 60 of 4*2 magnets and 60 of 5*1.5 magnets. The strength of 5*1.5 magnets are almost the same as 4*2 magnets. 4*2 magnets cannot fit into the centre caps, while 5*1.5 magnets can.
Put 5*1.5 magnets into the centre caps, and put 4*2 magnets into the edges.


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It needs 60 of 4*2 magnets and 60 of 5*1.5 magnets. The strength of 5*1.5 magnets are almost the same as 4*2 magnets. 4*2 magnets cannot fit into the centre caps, while 5*1.5 magnets can.
> Put 5*1.5 magnets into the centre caps, and put 4*2 magnets into the edges.


are the magnets not able to fit into the corners?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> are the magnets not able to fit into the corners?


Yes. You will have to drill holes in the corners.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0ptOF8JEu4/
> YJ new magnetic megaminx?! It looks really cool!
> Should it be added to the poll choices?






I guess it will be a bit cheaper than the YJ MGC Megaminx.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Catching was a major problem on the qiyi megaminx, still I firmly believe it is the best budget megaminx, and the best budget option from qiyi


What about Yuxin Little Magic megaminx?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Yuxin Little Magic megaminx?


I'd say it would be probably equal to that of the Qiheng, perhaps worse. I've never used it so don't take my word


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'd say it would be probably equal to that of the Qiheng, perhaps worse. I've never used it so don't take my word



I have both and the QiHeng is much better that the Little Magic V2. The only caveat is that if you have to take the puzzles apart, the YLM is easier to put back together.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'd say it would be probably equal to that of the Qiheng, perhaps worse. I've never used it so don't take my word





Dr. Lube said:


> I have both and the QiHeng is much better that the Little Magic V2. The only caveat is that if you have to take the puzzles apart, the YLM is easier to put back together.


What makes yuxin little magic v2 megaminx not as good as QiYi Qiheng S Megaminx? I only have the Qiheng S Megaminx and I think it is slow.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Catching was a major problem on the qiyi megaminx, still I firmly believe it is the best budget megaminx, and the best budget option from qiyi





TheCube4226 said:


> I honestly prefer the turning and magnetic strength on the GAN (I own one). The only problem with it is grip. It has almost a matte finish on the plastic and it lacks ridges which I believe are a massive downfall of the puzzle. However, I still use it as my main on the Galaxy V2M (I have both the sculpted and concave version), MGC Megaminx, and LM


is the yj mgc megaminx an upgrade from the qiyi qiheng SM? my qiyi qiheng SM catches a lot.


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> is the yj mgc megaminx an upgrade from the qiyi qiheng SM? my qiyi qiheng SM catches a lot.


I think the qiheng s is an okay megaminx, its not amazing even for its price. it catches alot and i had to loosen it alot to get the speeds of other flagship megaminxes. the mgc is magnetic i think, which is definitely better than a non-magnetic puzzle, but its been a year since release, so no major cube stores are selling it anymore.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> I think the qiheng s is an okay megaminx, its not amazing even for its price. it catches alot and i had to loosen it alot to get the speeds of other flagship megaminxes. the mgc is magnetic i think, which is definitely better than a non-magnetic puzzle, but its been a year since release, so no major cube stores are selling it anymore.


what about magnetizing a yuxin little magic megaminx? should I do that or just get a yj mgc megaminx? are they better than the qiheng s magnetic? or should I wait for the release of the yj yuhu v2m?

Do you think that the yuxin little magic is better than the qiheng?


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> what about magnetizing a yuxin little magic megaminx? should I do that or just get a yj mgc megaminx? are they better than the qiheng s magnetic?
> 
> Do you think that the yuxin little magic is better than the qiheng?


I bought the ylm when it first came out so im not sure if there were more versions after the first, but with my experience i dont think that is a great megaminx as well... it has a very dry and sandy feel as most yuxin cubes have, and the ridges are noticeably more sharp and pointy than the others. It also has a weird ridge pattern. It doesn't corner cut that well, so i went ahead and did a small florian mod just for fun, and the screw on one of the centres got stuck and couldn't come out anymore. It did turn better after the mod but it was not functional anymore.

qiheng megaminx also corner twists alot i swear to god, i dont know why i didnt mention this previously. Maybe its due to my loose tensions but i corner twist on every solve basically, as my fingernails easily catch on the sculpted pieces. 

i think qiheng is better than ylm, but if you want to be motivated to practice megaminx probably just get a second hand galaxy or the new galaxy lm, the turning of those megaminxes are much better.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Lapse. said:


> I bought the ylm when it first came out so im not sure if there were more versions after the first, but with my experience i dont think that is a great megaminx as well... it has a very dry and sandy feel as most yuxin cubes have, and the ridges are noticeably more sharp and pointy than the others. It also has a weird ridge pattern. It doesn't corner cut that well, so i went ahead and did a small florian mod just for fun, and the screw on one of the centres got stuck and couldn't come out anymore. It did turn better after the mod but it was not functional anymore.
> 
> qiheng megaminx also corner twists alot i swear to god, i dont know why i didnt mention this previously. Maybe its due to my loose tensions but i corner twist on every solve basically, as my fingernails easily catch on the sculpted pieces.
> 
> i think qiheng is better than ylm, but if you want to be motivated to practice megaminx probably just get a second hand galaxy or the new galaxy lm, the turning of those megaminxes are much better.


There is a Yuxin little magic v2 megaminx.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 8, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I honestly prefer the turning and magnetic strength on the GAN (I own one). The only problem with it is grip. It has almost a matte finish on the plastic and it lacks ridges which I believe are a massive downfall of the puzzle. However, I still use it as my main on the Galaxy V2M (I have both the sculpted and concave version), MGC Megaminx, and LM


Are MGC and V2L M upgrades from the Qiyi Qiheng S Magnetic? If yes, which one is better?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are MGC and V2L M upgrades from the Qiyi Qiheng S Magnetic? If yes, which one is better?


The Qiheng imo is very good. I would go for the V2L without hesitation


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 8, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The Qiheng imo is very good. I would go for the V2L without hesitation


My QiHeng catches a lot.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> My QiHeng catches a lot.


The same is with galaxy lux set without magnets but to a lesser degree. I think u will encounter this on all megaminxes without magnets because of how big they are


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 8, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The same is with galaxy lux set without magnets but to a lesser degree. I think u will encounter this on all megaminxes without magnets because of how big they are


My Qiheng megaminx is magnetic, but it still catches.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> My Qiheng megaminx is magnetic, but it still catches.


That would have a taken a long time to magnetise. Respect.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 9, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I honestly prefer the turning and magnetic strength on the GAN (I own one). The only problem with it is grip. It has almost a matte finish on the plastic and it lacks ridges which I believe are a massive downfall of the puzzle. However, I still use it as my main on the Galaxy V2M (I have both the sculpted and concave version), MGC Megaminx, and LM


mgc, Lm, qiheng S, which one is the least catchy?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 9, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> mgc, Lm, qiheng S, which one is the least catchy?


lm prolly. haven't tried the mgc


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> lm prolly. haven't tried the mgc


What are the upgrades from the qiheng S to the Lm?


----------



## kadabrium (Sep 10, 2019)

qiheng has warrior internals whereas galaxy has valk3 ones


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> qiheng has warrior internals whereas galaxy has valk3 ones


I am sub 3 at megaminx. My current main is the qiheng S magnetic, and it catches a lot. Is it worth getting the galaxy v2L M to replace it as my main? Or should I get the YJ MGC megaminx instead?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am sub 3 at megaminx. My current main is the qiheng S magnetic, and it catches a lot. Is it worth getting the galaxy v2L M to replace it as my main? Or should I get the YJ MGC megaminx instead?


MGC


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> MGC


Why?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why?


I like the feel better than the lm


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I like the feel better than the lm


Does it catch less than the lm and qiheng s?
Can the corner twist issue on the mgc be fixed?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am sub 3 at megaminx. My current main is the qiheng S magnetic, and it catches a lot. Is it worth getting the galaxy v2L M to replace it as my main? Or should I get the YJ MGC megaminx instead?


yes it is. I own the X-man galaxy lux set, which comes with the choice of all 4 tiles. it was at a 14 dollar discount at my local store so I didn't hesitate to buy it!


----------



## TheCube4226 (Sep 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are MGC and V2L M upgrades from the Qiyi Qiheng S Magnetic? If yes, which one is better?


I prefer the LM. The MGC is too big and corner twists, but is lighter and how faster turning. Both are good


----------



## TheCube4226 (Sep 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> mgc, Lm, qiheng S, which one is the least catchy?


LM is least catchy. MGC Has equally good corner cutting but it's easier to overshoot because it's so fast. I've tried the QiHeng but never a magnetic one


----------



## GumiG (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi guys!
I want to get an X-man galaxy v2. I have pretty average hand size. Which one should i get? The M or LM?


----------

